# e36: what's wrong with my coolant?



## marsfire (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm pretty sure i have air in my coolant system. when i sit idle, ill see the coolant temp rise and rise. if i rev the engine, itll slowly come back down. the temp is ok when the car is running (non idle).

i also get a check coolant level warning on the OBC. does this mean i need to change and flush the coolant? Or just rebleed it?

i also have a question about bleeding: i always thought the bleeder screw was at the radiator neck. but the bently says that there is a bleeder screw on the thermostat for m3's. and the bentley also says that as i fill the coolant and watch for bubbles at the screw, the engine should not be running... i always thought you had to run the engine to cycle the coolant and get the bubbles out. can anyone tell me what the right way to do this is?

thanks
-Will
96 M3


----------

